# Attn. RW: Out-of-place thread



## Darkness (Apr 5, 2002)

Hello, RangerWickett. This thread is in the wrong forum. Sorry about that... 
Could you move it to the right forum? 

[Note to everyone else: Nothing to see here, move along - FNORD!]


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 5, 2002)

I'm sorry.  Complaints about threads that are out of place should either be reported to the moderator, or made as a reply to the original thread (which was obviously not a possibility for you since this is the first post), or placed in the Meta forum.  I think that of the people here, you would know why we even bother to have various forums.

I'm going to move this thread to Meta, where hopefully it can get better feedback.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 5, 2002)

I don't get it. This thread is still in the wrong forum.  What gives?


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 5, 2002)

Ah, forgot to close the thread.  My apologies.  I don't do this often.


----------

